# Are the hummers gone?



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Haven't had any hummers in awhile, have they left? any one else not seeing them. thanks


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I'm in Lewiston and they are hitting my 2 feeders harder then ever. Going thru about a quart of sugar water a week.


----------



## GeeEmm (May 7, 2004)

Between hummers and tons of orioles our 3 feeders are emptied every 1 1/2-2 days. They're everywhere it seems. Cool part is, they'll eat from either feeder. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Mushroom Jack said:


> I'm in Lewiston and they are hitting my 2 feeders harder then ever. Going thru about a quart of sugar water a week.


 Same here. The last 2 weeks, I've seen more than ever. I have a baby and 2 adults competing for the feeder in my office window. They visit about every 20-30 minutes.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

westside of state hummers are hitting the feeder hard seeing multiples more then earlier in the summer


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

I also have a big increase in hummers at the cottage in Ludington. They fight and chase each other from the feeders. I believe they are mostly young of the year. I believe they leave mid Sept.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

were still here the other day. I re-filled the feeder on Monday with more sugar than normal to give them extra strength for the migration ahead, and I've had numerous birds around it ever since. Didn't look today, but they normally leave here right around Labor Day, or just before the first fall blow...it cooled off last week, but wasn't enough to push the birds out. My hummers disappear right about the same time the adult loons do, and the first few flocks of staging sandhills show up from the UP.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Still hummers here, in SE MI... Like Linda said, they'll wait for a BIG BLOW from the north before they leave.


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> Still hummers here, in SE MI... Like Linda said, they'll wait for a BIG BLOW from the north before they leave.


NICE!!!!:lol:


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Lots here too. You might want to scrub the feeders out and make up a new batch of juice.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I changed the sauce this morning, again, went heavy on the sugar, and had four of them shooing me away to get at it...


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Still on strong here in GR.



GeeEmm said:


> Between hummers and tons of orioles our 3 feeders are emptied every 1 1/2-2 days. They're everywhere it seems. Cool part is, they'll eat from either feeder.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Interesting note, I read on a hummingbird site that orioles prey on hummingbirds. Never would have thought that was the case.



William H Bonney said:


> Still hummers here, in SE MI... Like Linda said, they'll wait for a BIG BLOW from the north before they leave.


 
C'mon dude, have a little class once in a while.....LOL!


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

still not seeing any, I'll make some new juice and put it out. thanks


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Could be something is in the area that's got them scared, like hawks...I have3 never heard of orioles bothering hummingbirds, either, find that a bit hard to believe, really.


----------



## bullydog324 (Nov 11, 2004)

There are still lots of them up here. We have 2 feeders going and sometimes have up to 8 of the little buggers zippin around.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

OMG!! :lol: :lol: 

That's NOT what I meant you guys, and it didn't even dawn on me until I clicked on this thread again...

I was serious and agreeing with Linda, I totally respect her and her opinions (about 90% of the time). :lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> Could be something is in the area that's got them scared, like hawks...I have3 never heard of orioles bothering hummingbirds, either, find that a bit hard to believe, really.


Here is the link to the website I read that from Linda. Don't say it's so and don't say it ain't so, just that it was on this website. But some things about nature just don't surprise me anymore.

It looks like a pretty decent site though. You have to scroll about halfway down to "What animals prey on hummingbirds?" for the list. A couple others on it you'll find difficult to believe if you're skeptical about the orioles.....

http://www.hummingbirds.net/about.html


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Still getting them here in St.Clair Shores.This is my second yr putting out feeders for Hummers and this yr so far has been a ton better than last. I have 2 feeders out front by the front window and 1 in the backyard.They come to both. Also I had to do some home improvement projects both in front and back and planted a ton of flowers (both annuals and perennials) and a couple of shrubs that are known to attract Hummers and it has worked very well so far.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Stil have plenty today. They are chasing each other all over the place.
If oriols do eat eat hummers I guess I will have to quit feeding oriols.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

fathom this said:


> If oriols do eat eat hummers I guess I will have to quit feeding oriols.


Ya know, I am on the fence on this. Has it happened? Probably. Seems like an odd thing to even publish had it not. So does it happen all the time? I'd think probably not. Maybe the young are more of a target?

But I'd like to see the spider that has eaten a humming bird...:yikes: Probably one of those Amazonian things, LOL! If you read the piece, it had some strange predators on the list.


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

We still have females haven't seen a male for two weeks strange year for my yard.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Still had plenty of H.B's this weekend in Ludington. They spend a lot of time sitting on small branches near my feeders, when another aproaches they chase each other away. The bee's are also a problem for them at my feeders.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

All kinds of them here on the lake, in Curtis. They're draining the feeders pretty fast.

Mike


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

B.Chunks said:


> I think mine left. Haven't seen one since Friday.



I found my hummers! Didn't think about it. My sunflowers opened and they've all moved to there. They've claimed them and swoop at me every time I try to go into the patch. :lol:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Lots of them...and they were all over in northern Ohio last weekend...


----------



## HarleyDHawger (Nov 30, 2005)

Only had one the past week or so visiting my feeders in Lupton


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

With the rain and the cool weather they are leaving, I think, as my sightings have dropped way down. 

I did have a bird yesterday, but it visited a plant I never see birds at, so I bet it was a migrant. I had the feeder all filled up with fresh sauce, too, but I bet it didn't know where it was...feeder will stay up at least a couple of more weeks, although I've not got a raccoon visiting and drinking it every night...

I won't try anything that might be toxic in the way of grease to keep the ants away, and I did try vaseline, which worked for a couple of days until it hardened up, then the ants just walk right over it...


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

The week leading up to Labor Day, I could barely keep the feeder full and ended up setting out a second one here in SE Mich. These are small ones that hold 2 cups of liquid but most of the days that I watched them there wasn't more than 2-3 minutes after one left when another or several would move in and start to feed. 

Bees and wasps were my main concern on the feeders but since labor Day, all have disappeared from the feeders. Up until this year, I did not know what was making the screeching at times until I saw the dominant bird in the area chasing away others from the feeders, there was the warning sound and occasional body slams as they tried to get to the food. 

For the ants, with my small feeders I used a loop of 8 lb fishing line and hung the feeders from it. Not sure if it is the small size or the slickness of the line that kept the ants off of it and away from the feeder but it worked for me.

BB


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

My "local" hummer showed up 3 times just this past hour.Dont expect her to say much longer though.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

South manistique lake. All our hummers seem to be gone. Three days ago, they were all over the feeders.

Mike


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Unless my timing is off, I've been a little busy and not watching so much this past week, I am seeing fewer here in GR this week but still a couple feedings after I get out of work in the evening. I'll keep it out for a week longer after I see the last one hit it...


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

They look to be Gonzo here...none seen since that cold front came through a week or so ago. I'll miss them, they're a real miracle with wings.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm a mile north of M20 and I'm watching 3 eating at my feeder as I type this.

After watching the weather for next week I assume they'll be gone in a few days.........


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Saw one tonight at my feeder in Rose City


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

After not seeing even one for four days, I thought they were gone. The rain stopped late afternoon and all of a sudden, they were all over the place. We left the feeders out, just in case. Boy, were they upset because I was working about 10 feet from the main feeder. I guess it's their yard.

Mike


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ive had 3 at the front feeder this evening. I haven't seen the 'rush' yet tho. But Ive been making the sugar levels higher for the last couple of weeks tho.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Still had a few in Ludville this wkend. No's way down though.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Still getting a few here in S.E. Michigan.Had my "local" bird visit the last 3 days and 1 chubby bird visit. I give them about 1 to 2 weeks before the head south.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Haven't seen any in about 4 days now in Lewiston !


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

The big city residents must have left. Haven't seen a one since my last posted sighting. My feeder probably isn't where migrants would see it but I may leave it up another week just in case.....it's been fun!!!


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Still had some visits today despite the cold,windy day.They look extra plump so it wont be long til they are gone.Saw a PBS special on Hummers and it said they put on 3 times their weight before they migrate and they leave when the days get shorter.It was my 2nd yr hanging a feeder and 1st yr planting a garden with plants that attract them and it turned out well. Should be a better yr next yr.


----------



## MRocks (Aug 31, 2007)

I had 2 or 3 hanging around all summer. Then last weekend (9/15) it was like the Blue Angels came to town. There were too many to count. They dive bombed me when I went to the garden, fought aerial battles with each other and posed for pictures. I saw one on Thursday (9/20) and none since. Since I live about 30 miles from the Michigan/Indiana border, I would have to guess that the hummers have left the state.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Still hitting the feeder hard here. They are really sitting a lot sucking up a bunch each time.


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

EdB said:


> Still hitting the feeder hard here. They are really sitting a lot sucking up a bunch each time.


 Same here.Hitting it pretty hard.They seem to have gotton bigger as well.2 was fighting and flew by my head and i almost fell over not knowing wth they was :lol:.I think 1 more feeder full so do the yrs end ,River Keeper


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

hubby says he has only seen a couple in the last couple of days. I didnt get the massive feeding frenzy as I usually do. Im guessing the high tailed it further south without filling up a lot. Im still going to leave them out until early October like normally tho.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Wife saw one yesterday


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

not seeing any here. put out new juice and it didn't help.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

All gone in Ludville on wednesday


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

I just had a plump male at my feeder this evening. It was the first hummer ive seen in a few days. This was in central Eaton Co.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

After a spell of inactivity I saw a couple fat ones the other day. They looked like long a couple of billed chipping sparrows! Nothing since. 
We've had a couple frosts here in St. Clair County. It is probably almost time to take them down.


----------

